# Maxine



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes. We returned Scarlett to the foster. I really hope no one thinks badly of me for doing it.. It was best for EVERYONE. While we were there, another family was interested in her. We went to their house because we were interested in seeing who was adopting her (the foster went too)... they live in a HUGE house. HUGE backyard. In-ground pool... the works. They only have a daughter (9 years old) and no other pets. They were really happy... Scarlett was really happy... I felt a lot better, because I knew Scarlett would be getting 100% of the attention she deserved. So please everyone... please don't think badly. I know we might have been able to work through it... but neither dog was happy around each other, and I'm really not experienced enough yet to trust myself with them. Poor excuse, I know. 

But.

If Scarlett hadn't been adopted by the new family, Max, an 8-month-old golden retriever female, would've been sent to the shelter. She belonged to family friends (they work with Gary) and couldn't find anyone else to take her. She has even more energy than Mojo, if that was even possible... She's spayed, UTD on shots, through obedience courses... 

Well... she's living with us now. I've never witnessed the "bitey face" thing before (Mojo and his other pals only ran around together, they really go at it) and it's the cutest thing ever. Mojo popped out six teeth... just today. (his fangs and some of his back ones.) They're both completely pooped out now. (Ahhhh bliss)

I should be ashamed of myself for returning Scarlett, but believe me, it wasn't easy on me. I was heartbroken. I cried. I only had her a couple of days, and I was bawling like a baby. It makes me glad to know she's in good hands now, and have a real family AND a furever home. That's how Max's old family feels now. She's happy, Mojo's happy, everyone's happy. 

Max, by the way, was named by their 10-year-old son. When the puppy came home, the parents asked him what he wanted to name her. "MAX!" they said... but it's a girl. He just liked the name Max! LOL. We call her Maxi, or Maxine. It's cool too because now all our pets have M names. (We're weird, I know...)

So. I hope I haven't lost any respect from anyone. I love this place so much. Being without it for a couple of days was hard... 

Now, question time and then picture time.

Mojo and Max have both peed in the house a couple of times. Mojo hasn't had an accident since July 19th... and they said Max was potty trained. Is this just from excitement? I've read that new dogs can do it because it's just new... but Mojo? I mean, they were playing and wrestling HARD. I've been taking them out every like half an hour now... But yeah. Will this go away?

The bitey-face thing... that's normal, yes? I think I can hear their teeth hitting each other... 

As I said, I am SUPER novice at this. 

Ummmmmm... I think that's all the questions for now. And yes, I am a very insecure person and worry about people not liking me all the time, sorry. It's a habit I'm trying to break. 

DSCN1564.JPG
DSCN1567.JPG
DSCN1566.JPG
DSCN1568.JPG
DSCN1575.JPG
DSCN1577.JPG


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

They are very cute together. As long as everyone ended up where they are supposed to be I don't think you should be upset anymore. Scarlett is away somewhere being loved, and you feel better about this situation. BUT you still need to give this new one time. It takes them time to adapt to a new place.

I wouldn't worry too much about the peeing. If Mojo smells her pee, he'll go too, even if he knows not to in the house. I would strongly recommend putting BOTH of them on strict potty schedules just like they are 8-week old puppies. They will both adjust quickly and be back to a routine in no time.

I have read several things that say it takes two weeks for dogs to really start to feel at home in a new place. Goldens seem to adapt quicker to me, but don't lose patience or give up hope. As long as Maxi and Mojo are getting along well, you can do this. And they are puppies, so don't panic when they play. I find a strong ENOUGH command works wonders. Make sure they learn it quickly. Sometimes they just need a cooling out period. 

She is a very, very pretty girl. I am happy you were able to give her the right home!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

She's a pretty girl & your Mojo is a handsome boy...you are definitely going to have your hands full with two young GR's. Definitely give it some time, both your pups & you will fall into a routine...everyone is going need to time to adjust & as was suggested above, put both pups on a schedule & return to the basics for potty-training & the accidents will resovle themselves.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sometimes it does not work out with fosters. We have seen that in our rescue. At least it worked out and that she got a furever home. It sounds like with her own pool and family that can give her 100% of their attention with no other dogs is best for her. And I know that is what you wanted. So try not to feel guilty. The honeymoon period of the meeting can seem to go well and then just a couple of days or even hours it goes down hill. I can remember with one of my fosters her and my Shelby couldnt stand each other and I was so worried that one of them was going to kill the other one the first day. But after a couple of days they worked it out and it was ok. But I have to say I thought twice about it and fostering. But I am glad I stuck it out because less than a week later she got her furever home. 

Maxine is a beautiful little girl and you are a brave woman to take on another young dog. It will take a couple of days and I agree to keep them on a schedule to potty. So that might eliminate some accidents. This really sounds like the best for everyone.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you made the right call. I'm sure with a some work you will have great pair of pups there. You will have to stay on your toes for a year or so.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks all. <3 Yeah, I told Gary we CAN'T give up on this one.

Mojo's starting to get annoyed with her. LOL. She's way more playful (or rather... she's playful LONGER than he is) ... 

Anyway. He's growled, snarled, barked but still plays really hard with her. After everything I've read, Gary and I decided we're just going to let them work it out. If he really wants to stop he'll let her know, right? There was once where he had a snarlbark... and she stopped for a couple of seconds... so we think she MIGHT get the picture. LOL, he hasn't had to really snap yet... 

I know they have to do this on their own. Right? I just need reassurance. lol. 

Okay, thanks again everyone. I don't know what I would do without this forum. (I wouldn't be having two puppies right now, I can tell you that. )


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about the fighting. Unless there is blood there is no real fighting going on. Even with Caue and Oak at two and three years there is some snarling and growling but they have figured things out on their own.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, there's blood. There's LOTS of blood... but it's because Mojo's been losing his teeth like CRAZY lately. His mouth was full of blood so I had to rip them away from each other a couple of times and get him to chew on a wet hand towel... He was getting blood all over her. (And everything else, hehe)

But yeah, that's what I thought... about them figuring it out. They won't always be daisies with each other. Even though he's snarling and growling he continues to play, LOL. I'm excited to see who will be alpha between them... I have a feeling it will be Mojo. She's older, but he's a bit bigger. He's the one trying to initiate the end of play too. She hasn't listened yet, but I'm sure in time she will.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on Max - she's really cute. It will be nuts at home for sure. Max does the bity face thing with a 90 plus pound lab and we really hear the teeth all the time. They manage not to hurt each other and play like this a lot. I think of the teeth clicking like swords clashing! Good luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations on your very pretty Girl*

Congratulations on your very pretty girl!

Nobody will or should judge you. Everything worked out for the best for two dogs.
Sounds like Scarlett has found the home of her dreams and Maxi sure has, too.
RE: the bitey face thing and bitey neck thing. That is totally normal in dogs-that's playing. I didn't know that until Snobear was 5 mos and we rescued Smooch and she was 16 mos. and Snobear fell on the ground and Smooch was standing over him biting his neck. I said to Ken she's trying to kill him and Ken just laughed and said, Karen they are playing!! I called the Gold. Ret. Rescue Lady, Beth, and said, Smooch and Snobear are running up and down the stairs and through the house so fast and loudly, I'm afraid they are going to get hurt. Again, she said, they are playing!!!

Maxi and Mojo look very happy together. Don't be surprised if Maxi tends to be more dominant. The female in both pairs of dogs we've had was always more dominant than the male!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mouse (Jul 31, 2009)

Just a comment on how the dogs are playing together. My two 2 1/2 y/o (male and female) play very hard, all day long, unless they are sound asleep. There isn't much middle ground right now. They click their teeth together, one goes for the ears, the other for the legs, etc. It isn't clear who is dominant at this point-we've had our male golden for a bit over a month. I do find that they are both jealous for my attention, so that's a place we're focused right now. But the rough play, while pretty rough, doesn't draw blood, and seems to stop when one of the dogs really needs it to.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hehe, thanks all. Mojo didn't even want to play with her this morning... he's still all growly and snarly, but no major attack so far. (knock on wood) 

He does seem to be wanting our attention a lot, and SHE just wants to play with him. LOL. It's funny because that's exactly how he acts when other dogs come around. She really doesn't seem like the dominant one... Even though she's female and older. Mojo's always the one wanting to start/stop play. They're both out there together (with Gary's supervision of course, hehe) and I don't hear anything, so that's good now. 



More pictures to come! (once my camera learns I'M the pack leader.)


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

UPDATE:

So, Mojo's on the couch playing with her toy, and she's been pretty mellow, wandering around the house, not bothering him... so she jumps onto the couch, climbs on him to play and he gives her a "back-the-eff-off" growl and she jumps down and wanders off!!

THEY'RE WORKING IT OUTTTTT.

They BOTH got praised. =D


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

She is adorable and can I add...I LOVE THE NAME!!!! Ok I am partial since I have a Maxine too! With my girl our intention was to call her Maxie but it never stuck, she is Max all the way!! 

I named mine Maxine, I love the hallmark character. 

She is very cute, and I am glad she an Mojo are establishing their rules. First comes respect. Max and Teddi my young'un get along great but at first Max would not have ANYTHING to do with her. Now they are best friends. 

Congrats!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, I love the name too! She totally just LOOKS like a Max, too. Her name really isn't "Maxine"... according to her old family, anyway. That's just what we say. I've called her Maxie a couple of times, but usually it's Max. Or Mojo. Or Matt (my brother's name) ... I always fumbled when trying to call them, LOL.

All of our pets have full names. 

Mittens Noelle (cat... she loved Christmas...)
Mojones Winston (aka: Mojo)
Maxine Scarlett (in honor of Scarlett.<3)

I just want everyone to know, though, that the way Mojo growls at Max is very different from the way Scarlett growled at Mojo... I'm not too worried with Mojo's growl. LOL. He tries to sound tough, with his teeth all bared and nose wrinkled, but then he'll sneeze and look cute again. HAHA, what a poser. 

I'm not going to give up this time.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, Rip gets kinda grumbly when Gilmour is stomping all over him trying to find a place on the couch, or when Gilmour gets a bit too playful.

I can't really blame him. Gilmour can be a bit, um, much sometimes LOL But, he's only 8 months old. He's in his "Terrible Time" period 

As long as there is no actual biting, I don't get excited. I always said my primary, #1, and pretty much only requirement for Rip to be welcome is that NO harm comes to Gilmour or Ronin.

So far we are good


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh boy she is cute!

Don't be too hard on yourself. I'll tell you a story - I too returned a rescue dog. I had an australian shepherd for about a week, and she had the worst separation anxiety.  I had no idea she had this problem, so when I left her alone the first time she destroyed one room in our house (cost us $3000 in repairs). I really tried... unfortunately I was still in college and in a few months had to go back to living in an apartment, and I knew there was no way I could keep her if she continued to do this. She barked and howled incessantly as well, which wouldn't work in an apartment complex. She also hated being indoors, and wanted to spend all of her time outside, which was sad for me because I wanted an indoor dog.

I was so upset I couldn't even talk when I brought her back to the rescue. I gave the rescue all of her food, treats, and toys I'd bought for her, and patted her on the head a few times before leaving. Frankly, she seemed a lot happier to be at the rescue (her puppies were still there), and the rescue lady told me that she had the feeling that Terra (the dog) would probably be a permanent resident at the rescue. But I still felt absolutely terrible. God, I felt awful. I'm actually also very self-conscious about it. I don't like talking about it because I really feel like I failed and didn't try my hardest and just gave up when the going got tough. And maybe I did. I don't know.

I think if I had had more time and wasn't a young college student I would have been able to stick to it and work on her SA, but it just wasn't meant to be. 

Anyhow, I am so glad that Scarlet found a good home, and that Maxine found a great home with you and Mojo.  I wish you, your family, and your pups all the best!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel, but it seems it worked out better for both of our dogs. Which is the most important thing. <3



kdmarsh said:


> Oh boy she is cute!
> 
> Don't be too hard on yourself. I'll tell you a story - I too returned a rescue dog. I had an australian shepherd for about a week, and she had the worst separation anxiety.  I had no idea she had this problem, so when I left her alone the first time she destroyed one room in our house (cost us $3000 in repairs). I really tried... unfortunately I was still in college and in a few months had to go back to living in an apartment, and I knew there was no way I could keep her if she continued to do this. She barked and howled incessantly as well, which wouldn't work in an apartment complex. She also hated being indoors, and wanted to spend all of her time outside, which was sad for me because I wanted an indoor dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm glad you found a good fit! I don't think it's fair to expect you to keep a dog that doesn't fit in with your family. Not fair to you and not fair to the dog. I am glad it worked out.

Just a couple of pictures of my two boys who are 4 and almost 3 playing like crazy last night. 









Both of them snarling. LOL









They are looking at the queen bee to see if they should both jump her (they did)


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL those pictures are hilarious! They look just like M&M, only bigger and furrier!! 

"Should we jump her? SHOULD WE? YES WE SHOULD!!"

LOL!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

New, shiny signature! Man, Scrapblogging is so addicting... O_O


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I am going through the same thing right now. Got a rescue Friday and it has not been going good. Mia and Monty had a altercation on Saturday which wasn't pretty. They do not interact with each other AT ALL. I take them out together and if he is anywhere near her she curls her lip and snarls at him. All she does is live under my bed. and Monty lays on the couch. They just don't seem to be happy. I take her for walks and play with her outside, she gets the zoomies and we have a great time. Mia is a great dog, very well trained, but I think she needs to be a only dog in the family. The reason for getting another dog was for Monty to have a play mate and buddy. I have been tryin to get a hold of the prior owner, cuz she said she wanted her back if it didn't work out. She has not called me back and if I don't hear from her soon Mia will be going to a rescue. You shouldn't worry about what other people think, you are the one who has to live this way and if your not comfortable in the situation then it just not ment to be.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Montana's Mommy said:


> I am going through the same thing right now. Got a rescue Friday and it has not been going good. Mia and Monty had a altercation on Saturday which wasn't pretty. They do not interact with each other AT ALL. I take them out together and if he is anywhere near her she curls her lip and snarls at him. All she does is live under my bed. and Monty lays on the couch. They just don't seem to be happy. I take her for walks and play with her outside, she gets the zoomies and we have a great time. Mia is a great dog, very well trained, but I think she needs to be a only dog in the family. The reason for getting another dog was for Monty to have a play mate and buddy. I have been tryin to get a hold of the prior owner, cuz she said she wanted her back if it didn't work out. She has not called me back and if I don't hear from her soon Mia will be going to a rescue. You shouldn't worry about what other people think, you are the one who has to live this way and if your not comfortable in the situation then it just not ment to be.


Man, that sounds so much like what we went through, only it got ugly the day we got her and got worse as time went on. The reason I wanted another dog, like you, was for Mojo to have a buddy! I loved playing with him, but I can't play the same way a dog can... LOL... and he still had so much energy. Even after the LONG walks (plural) we would take every day... the kid just never wore out! Plus, we only have one dog neighbor that actually plays with him. And it's not that often.

I'm sorry for your situation. Hopefully all will work out for you as well! :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks - Both your pups are just georgous!!! I just cannot get the handle of scrapblogging - drives me crazy that I can't figure it out!!! Yours looks great!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm glad it's working out between Mojo and Max, Rip and Gilmore. It's fun to read about others going through their rescue introductions. We are into week 2 with 1.5 year old rescue Roxy and our 4 year old Elliot. Roxy is feeling very confident in our house and attempts to mount Elliot. He puts up with her antics most most of the time. Sometimes he just goes "limp" and refuses to take the bait! The only real fight they had was when I gave Roxy a "hedgehog" toy. She acted like it was live prey and attempted to kill it. When she walked away from it, Elliot grabbed the hedgehog and the fight broke out. No blood, but some scary snarling! I got rid of the hedgehog and now give each one an equivalent toy. Their antlers came today and the both love them!

Jim


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Montana's Mommy said:


> I am going through the same thing right now. Got a rescue Friday and it has not been going good. Mia and Monty had a altercation on Saturday which wasn't pretty. They do not interact with each other AT ALL. I take them out together and if he is anywhere near her she curls her lip and snarls at him. All she does is live under my bed. and Monty lays on the couch. They just don't seem to be happy. I take her for walks and play with her outside, she gets the zoomies and we have a great time. Mia is a great dog, very well trained, but I think she needs to be a only dog in the family. The reason for getting another dog was for Monty to have a play mate and buddy. I have been tryin to get a hold of the prior owner, cuz she said she wanted her back if it didn't work out. She has not called me back and if I don't hear from her soon Mia will be going to a rescue. You shouldn't worry about what other people think, you are the one who has to live this way and if your not comfortable in the situation then it just not ment to be.


Wow!! It must be hard not to get along with Montana. Sorry that things aren't going well there. I know how excited you were about getting her.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

First video of Max! I hope to get some of them play-fighting, so I can have everyone on here analyze it. LOL. We found out Max LOVES the camera!! 

M&M in their room!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations. She's just adorable! 
That video is priceless. I love the little kiss, there. Very cute together - they look like bookends.

And for whatever it's worth, I think you made the right call with Scarlet, too. It sounds like it was the best thing for everyone involved and I probably would have done the same thing.

I wouldn't worry too much about the bitey-face thing. Riley does that when he and Gunner are playing, although Gunner doesn't always appreciate it. lol. And he lets Riley know when he's had enough, so they've learned to communicate and work it out.
Mojo could be a little unsettled right now, too, and might figure that he's going to set the ground rules this time.
And Max might need a little more exercise than Mojo, just to keep the edge off.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Congratulations. She's just adorable!
> That video is priceless. I love the little kiss, there. Very cute together - they look like bookends.
> 
> And for whatever it's worth, I think you made the right call with Scarlet, too. It sounds like it was the best thing for everyone involved and I probably would have done the same thing.
> ...


Thank you! They've been actually learning to handle each other already. Max will back off a little, and Mojo will initiate play sometimes too!! =D

100_2419.JPG
100_2442.JPG
100_2437.JPG
100_2436.JPG
100_2443.JPG
100_2445.JPG
100_2455.JPG
100_2459.JPG
100_2461.JPG

YAY FOR PICTURE FLOODS!

Mojo looks like an absolute demon in the last one. LOL.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

In the past 18 hours I've taken over 500 pictures.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

When you're in the backyard with your DH and dogs... make sure you're always paying attention. Especially if DH is tossing a frisbee. 

This was taken about a second before it hit me in the face. You can tell that they all knew it would hit me, too. Even the dogs. 

100_2475.JPG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations on your new kid!

We call the bitey face thing "mouth wars". The boys do that all the time. No one ever gets hurt but they are very loud!


----------

